# Urgent....Need IPS Monitor 24-27"



## shreeux (Jun 4, 2018)

Hello All,

My existing Monitor HP Pavilion 23CW
was flickering. Checked with local service center. Also contact via WhatsApp Authorised Service people through image & Video of my flickering monitor. They all said instead of repairs ,Go for new one.
Also non availability  of spares.

Now Plan to buy future proof Monitor with good span life.

My requirements are listed below.,

1. Budget ?
    15 - 20K

2. Display type and size?
     24 to 27"

3. What will the monitor be used for          primarily?
    Preference will be...
    Daily Usage 12 to 15hrs with full load
     Movies
     Games

 4 . Types and number of ports          required?
       2 - HDMI
        Any future proof like USB3 and      Audio out

5. Preferred choice of brand
    Except HP
    Likes....Dell, BenQ.....Any

6. Any monitor in consideration
     4K if Possible

7. Any other info that you want to share.
      Prefer IPS panel
       With Sync
        Good for Eyes...Due to work           longtime

Now using AMD HD6670 GPU
XFX - United States - AMD Radeon™ HD 6670

Like to buy this week.
Members pls suggest a.s.a.p

@Nerevarine
@bssunilreddy
@SaiyanGoku


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 5, 2018)

If High res is all you want, then this would be the only option in this budget
www.mdcomputers.in
All of them seem out of stock, contact md if they will come back in stock.
These are all 1440p panels, someone in forum has purchased this, and seems like a good panel.
Although you wont be able to watch 2160p content in their native res directly, you will probably able to play them downscaled to 1440p which would still appear better than 1080p.
Note that your GPU probably doesnt have HDMI 2.0 anyway, so getting a 4k display will be useless.


----------



## shreeux (Jun 5, 2018)

If it is good...will increase the budget.

Why MD Computers...If they give less price...It's reliable Compare to Amazon.

Now lenovo out of stock....Other than any Brand... Reliable

If I go to buy latest Monitor....Which GPU will match...Minimum Budget?

Iam technically not knowing about 2K &4K.. Suggest some future proof Monitor


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 5, 2018)

Matching the monitor's resolution won't be an issue for modern GPUs unless you want to play games as well at that resolution.


----------



## Minion (Jun 5, 2018)

Get LG 24MP88HV
Borderless design
Awesome color reproduction supports(99% SRGB)
Aluminum build

available for 16k

My suggestion is don't get anything more than 1080p. 4k-2k gaming requires much more powerful GPU like GTX1080 which are very expensive at around 50k


----------



## shreeux (Jun 5, 2018)

Minion said:


> Get LG 24MP88HV
> Borderless design
> Awesome color reproduction supports(99% SRGB)
> Aluminum build
> ...



Any 27" 
How is BenQ
How to check My GPU will match or not?


----------



## shreeux (Jun 5, 2018)

How is 
_BenQ _GW2780 27-inch IPS LED Monitor
?


----------



## shreeux (Jun 5, 2018)

@nerevarine
I read on other thread, You suggested 
Lenovo L27Q & P27Q.

Any other brands equal to Lenovo?
Lenovo not available in online


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 5, 2018)

plenty of 1080p panels available at lower price. Look for LG with VA (if u want deep blacks)/IPS panels (if u want good color reproduction and viewing angle)


----------



## shreeux (Jun 5, 2018)

Nerevarine said:


> plenty of 1080p panels available at lower price. Look for LG with VA (if u want deep blacks)/IPS panels (if u want good color reproduction and viewing angle)



Yeah... More Options available.
That's why confused. Take good suggestion from members.
Also not deep knowledge about Monitor....!

Every brand make stylish Advertised...Make trapping.

Preference will be...
IPS
27"
Supporting my GPU
Good Warranty Period
Lot of features with Multiple Connection


----------



## shreeux (Jun 5, 2018)

Dell 27 Monitor | P2717H | Dell India

Just saw this one...Any view


----------



## Minion (Jun 5, 2018)

shreeux said:


> Any 27"
> How is BenQ
> How to check My GPU will match or not?


24 inch is more suitable for gaming since you will be sitting very close to monitor also check if monitor supports 99% or more sRGB gamut


----------



## shreeux (Jun 5, 2018)

Minion said:


> 24 inch is more suitable for gaming since you will be sitting very close to monitor also check if monitor supports 99% or more sRGB gamut



Yeah... Sitting always nearby 2 to 3ft only
My usage preference is....
Daily Usage 12 to 15hrs with full load
Movies
Games very random


----------



## shreeux (Jun 5, 2018)

27" Good for my Work with Split panel


----------



## nac (Jun 5, 2018)

If this goes out of your budget, go for 25" version.

*www.amazon.in/dp/B072HN6CW1/ref=pd...&pf_rd_p=cd818f9c-142a-4b42-ad2c-f0421857aaf5


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 5, 2018)

No, Ultrawide is good for modern games and perhaps cinematic (non 16:9 video content) but for general browsing its awful.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 5, 2018)

The dell monitor that you linked is a 1080p monitor. I'd suggest not going for 27 inch 1080p monitor as it will look too grainy if you are sitting up close. If 27 inch is what you want, aim for the Lenovo panels with 1440p, set it to native resolution.
Honestly 27 inch 1440p is the sweet spot panel, which is a good balance. You set it to 100% scaling and you get a lot of area to work with, with the text not appearing too small, as would be the case with a 4k 27 inch panel @ 100% scaling.

I can see the HD 6670 has Display Port 1.2, should support 1440p@60hz.
But make sure you do your research before buying anything. Lenovo seems very rare in monitor space, not much review about those particular monitors also

If lenovo panel is a nogo, get a 24 inch 1080p panel

*www.amazon.in/LG-24MP88HV-24-inch-...qid=1528220437&sr=1-1&keywords=LG+24+inch+IPS

like this


----------



## shreeux (Jun 5, 2018)

Nerevarine said:


> The dell monitor that you linked is a 1080p monitor. I'd suggest not going for 27 inch 1080p monitor as it will look too grainy if you are sitting up close. If 27 inch is what you want, aim for the Lenovo panels with 1440p, set it to native resolution.
> Honestly 27 inch 1440p is the sweet spot panel, which is a good balance. You set it to 100% scaling and you get a lot of area to work with, with the text not appearing too small, as would be the case with a 4k 27 inch panel @ 100% scaling.
> 
> I can see the HD 6670 has Display Port 1.2, should support 1440p@60hz.
> ...



Iam stick with 27"
As you suggested any brand 27" with 1440p?
Lenovo now hard to get...Why they stopped production or poor sales


----------



## shreeux (Jun 5, 2018)

nac said:


> If this goes out of your budget, go for 25" version.
> 
> *www.amazon.in/dp/B072HN6CW1/ref=pd...&pf_rd_p=cd818f9c-142a-4b42-ad2c-f0421857aaf5



Most I do browsing....So it's annoying i think so


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 5, 2018)

shreeux said:


> Iam stick with 27"
> As you suggested any brand 27" with 1440p?
> Lenovo now hard to get...Why they stopped production or *poor sales*


I think its the opposite, i have been keeping an eye on those monitors and from what i could tell, those were selling like crazy when they launched. Their price was even lower than what it is currently in their website.

Other than the lenovo panels, no other 1440p monitors are available in this range. You will get some panels at 28k range which is not worth it for that much money.


----------



## shreeux (Jun 6, 2018)

Nerevarine said:


> I think its the opposite, i have been keeping an eye on those monitors and from what i could tell, those were selling like crazy when they launched. Their price was even lower than what it is currently in their website.
> 
> Other than the lenovo panels, no other 1440p monitors are available in this range. You will get some panels at 28k range which is not worth it for that much money.



I checked.1440p mostly above 30k..!

Lenovo L27Q available in Amazon around 27K (26,990)

What difference between P27H& L27Q


----------



## nac (Jun 6, 2018)

*www.amazon.in/Acer-EB321HQU-Resolution-Brightness-Response/dp/B078G267FX?tag=googinhydr18418-21

Check this and see if this is any good for you.


----------



## shreeux (Jun 6, 2018)

nac said:


> *www.amazon.in/Acer-EB321HQU-Resolution-Brightness-Response/dp/B078G267FX?tag=googinhydr18418-21
> 
> Check this and see if this is any good for you.



OMG....32"
Bro, I need 27" with IPS 1440p


----------



## shreeux (Jun 6, 2018)

Most of the Monitor input HDMI 1.4.
My GPU output was 1.2

It will show display or not...Any quality affect?


----------



## shreeux (Jun 7, 2018)

shreeux said:


> Most of the Monitor input HDMI 1.4.
> My GPU output was 1.2
> 
> It will show display or not...Any quality affect?



Any suggestions...!!!


----------



## shreeux (Jun 7, 2018)

Nerevarine said:


> I think its the opposite, i have been keeping an eye on those monitors and from what i could tell, those were selling like crazy when they launched. Their price was even lower than what it is currently in their website.
> 
> Other than the lenovo panels, no other 1440p monitors are available in this range. You will get some panels at 28k range which is not worth it for that much money.



My GPU support this monitor...

L27q-10 65CEGAC1IN NearEdgless infinity 27" QHD screen Monitor with HDMI 1.4 and DP1.2 connectivity

Or 

This item LG 24MP88HV 24-inch Full HD IPS

Both are available in Amazon...26990 & 15715 respectively


----------



## nac (Jun 7, 2018)

Go to Ritchie and see if you have any more options than what you have on online.


----------



## shreeux (Jun 7, 2018)

nac said:


> Go to Ritchie and see if you have any more options than what you have on online.



Yeah...Already planned....Let's see
Mostly they hold Old Model Only


----------



## nac (Jun 7, 2018)

Other than gaming, your requirements pretty much matches mine. I do watch videos, I do browse and mostly office related work. Since I don't game, all I need to think about is if my gpu has multi monitor support.

I have two monitors right now, I could use one more but I don't have enough space on my desk. It's already cramped. In scenarios like this, one big monitor is good something like 40-43" 4k monitor. But that's expensive option for me right now.

You do have budget, and there isn't many options available. Either you have to spend more than what you intended or you have to settle for 1080p panel. I feel either LG 29" ultra wide  or Acer 31.5" 1440 panel would be good for your purpose. You can use split screen and work. Think again and check reviews. I really think one of these should be perfect for you.


----------



## shreeux (Jun 7, 2018)

nac said:


> Other than gaming, your requirements pretty much matches mine. I do watch videos, I do browse and mostly office related work. Since I don't game, all I need to think about is if my gpu has multi monitor support.
> 
> I have two monitors right now, I could use one more but I don't have enough space on my desk. It's already cramped. In scenarios like this, one big monitor is good something like 40-43" 4k monitor. But that's expensive option for me right now.
> 
> You do have budget, and there isn't many options available. Either you have to spend more than what you intended or you have to settle for 1080p panel. I feel either LG 29" ultra wide  or Acer 31.5" 1440 panel would be good for your purpose. You can use split screen and work. Think again and check reviews. I really think one of these should be perfect for you.



I just tried sit in my Sony 32 inch TV...It's heavy huge for me sit and work for more than 12 to 15 hrs.
Mostly watch movies in TV only..
Some times watch.
Games very rare to play..
For stress relief only.
It's killing more time once addict.

Acer was removed in my list...LG 29 was consider later...
But LG 29 resolution was 2560×1080....
It's better than 1920×1080?

Also LG input HDMI 1.4...my GPU output was 1.2?

Any suggestions?


----------



## nac (Jun 8, 2018)

shreeux said:


> I just tried sit in my Sony 32 inch TV...It's heavy huge for me sit and work for more than 12 to 15 hrs.


In that case, strike that off.

HDMI is backward compatible, so that's not an issue.

Yeah, resolution/size is not that big. If productivity matters, it's wise to buy two 21.5" FHD for the same price and have more screen space than one 29" UW FHD monitor.


----------



## shreeux (Jun 9, 2018)

nac said:


> Go to Ritchie and see if you have any more options than what you have on online.



Today went to Ritchie Street.... Nothing special....None will show display...Most of them show phamlets...One of the showroom have BenQ display all 1080p only

Still Blinking to choose


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 9, 2018)

You will never find a 1440p panel on not so well known local shops. Finding a 4k panel is easier than 1440p. Ive searched for months and settled on a 4k panel.


----------



## shreeux (Jun 9, 2018)

Nerevarine said:


> You will never find a 1440p panel on not so well known local shops. Finding a 4k panel is easier than 1440p. Ive searched for months and settled on a 4k panel.



Yeah...You are right...Unable to find 1440p monitor except Lenovo, That also not displaying.. They Showing phamplet also no stocks...They take order delivery will be  next day only.

Now I have two choice...
1.Go for 24inch as you suggested...LG24MP88HV for 15700rs

Or

2.Go for 27inch L27Q-10 for 24000rs in retail (Amazon-26990)
My GPU Support this model?


----------



## shreeux (Jun 9, 2018)

Lenovo remaining model P27H & P27Q will be 27000 & 29000 respectively


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 9, 2018)

shreeux said:


> Yeah...You are right...Unable to find 1440p monitor except Lenovo, That also not displaying.. They Showing phamplet also no stocks...They take order delivery will be  next day only.
> 
> Now I have two choice...
> 1.Go for 24inch as you suggested...LG24MP88HV for 15700rs
> ...


Your GPU supports both models


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 9, 2018)

*www.amazon.in/dp/B078G267FX/ref=pd...&pf_rd_p=cd818f9c-142a-4b42-ad2c-f0421857aaf5

Have you checked this one out ? 31 inch is a little too big for a monitor but price is very good. Still it's acer, which is kind of notorious for its bad build


----------



## shreeux (Jun 9, 2018)

Nerevarine said:


> Your GPU supports both models



Ok fine....!
P27H & P27Q also Support my GPU?

Why USB 3.0 port in Monitor?
It will play all format Files?


----------



## shreeux (Jun 9, 2018)

Nerevarine said:


> *www.amazon.in/dp/B078G267FX/ref=pd...&pf_rd_p=cd818f9c-142a-4b42-ad2c-f0421857aaf5
> 
> Have you checked this one out ? 31 inch is a little too big for a monitor but price is very good. Still it's acer, which is kind of notorious for its bad build



Yes, Checked.
Already i tried my 32 inch TV instead of monitor. 
It's huge size for me.
Playing Games and Movies are ok
Not for Browsing and readings.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 9, 2018)

USB 3.0 on monitor is a passthrough from your PC, it extends your PC's USB ports so you can plug keyboard or other peripherial directly to monitor instead of PC.
Any 1440p panel supports your GPU

AMD Radeon™ HD 6670 Graphics

make sure you use your Display port 1.2 DisplayPort - Wikipedia


----------



## nac (Jun 9, 2018)

shreeux said:


> Today went to Ritchie Street.... Nothing special....None will show display...Most of them show phamlets...One of the showroom have BenQ display all 1080p only


That's a bummer. Did you ask for any 1440p models they can arrange (which are out of stock on online)?


----------



## shreeux (Jun 9, 2018)

nac said:


> That's a bummer. Did you ask for any 1440p models they can arrange (which are out of stock on online)?


Yeah...I asked Lenovo..
They need one day time to deliver.


----------



## shreeux (Jun 23, 2018)

Finally, Product bought today...Lenovo L27Q-10 @ 22750 in retail.

*i.imgur.com/DOayFWa.jpg

*i.imgur.com/9P6xugh.jpg

*i.imgur.com/hv69eGm.jpg

Thanks to All members...

@Nerevarine 
@SaiyanGoku 
@Minion 
@nac


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 23, 2018)

Very nice purchase, short review would be great !


----------



## shreeux (Jun 23, 2018)

Nerevarine said:


> Very nice purchase, short review would be great!



Yeah...Look slim and neat bezel-less display.
Good to read E-book cover more text.

Even though still unable to increase the resolution 
*i.imgur.com/v2YTZw1.png


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 23, 2018)

Are u using Display Port 1.2 ?

HDMI 1.4a has max res of Max resolution: 1920x1200.
use your display port to fully utilize this monitor


----------



## shreeux (Jun 23, 2018)

Nerevarine said:


> Are u using Display Port 1.2 ?



Nope...Using HDMI Cable?


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 23, 2018)

Get a display port cable then, otherwise there was no point in paying such high price for a 1080p monitor.


----------



## shreeux (Jun 23, 2018)

Nerevarine said:


> Get a display port cable then, otherwise there was no point in paying such high price for a 1080p monitor.



No Display output in my GPU (XFX - United States - AMD Radeon™ HD 6670)

*i.imgur.com/B7scI1y.jpg


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 23, 2018)

You should have atleast confirmed your card has display port before buying dude.
I linked HD 6670 page in my previous post which atleast mentions that the card is capable of it, but your version seems to be a  low end/odd model


Nerevarine said:


> USB 3.0 on monitor is a passthrough from your PC, it extends your PC's USB ports so you can plug keyboard or other peripherial directly to monitor instead of PC.
> Any 1440p panel supports your GPU
> 
> AMD Radeon™ HD 6670 Graphics
> ...




Even the link that you gave for your GPU in your first post, is not the GPU that you have.
The link states it has a DP 1.2


----------



## shreeux (Jun 23, 2018)

Nerevarine said:


> You should have atleast confirmed your card has display port before buying dude.
> I linked HD 6670 page in my previous post which atleast mentions that the card is capable of it, but your version seems to be a  low end/odd model
> 
> 
> ...



Oops...Ok, no problem..No Worries....Update GPU also..!!!

If connect through DP resolution (2560x1440) will display?

If yes, Suggest some GPU also


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 23, 2018)

I  m not much familiar with current GPU tech, but im guessing any low end GPU from GTX 6xx + that has display port 1.2 in it should work. Wait for others to comment.


----------



## shreeux (Jun 24, 2018)

Nerevarine said:


> I  m not much familiar with current GPU tech, but im guessing any low end GPU from GTX 6xx + that has display port 1.2 in it should work. Wait for others to comment.



If i Connect through Display Port it will show 2560x1440p resolution?

Why HDMI not show 2560x1440p resolution?

Confused stage now...!!


----------



## Vyom (Jun 24, 2018)

I thought of suggesting an HDMI to DisplayPort cable. But I could only find DIsplayPort to HDMI cables.
Is that cable not possible?


----------



## shreeux (Jun 24, 2018)

Vyom said:


> I thought of suggesting an HDMI to DisplayPort cable. But I could only find DIsplayPort to HDMI cables.
> Is that cable not possible?



Yeah...Me too checked not available...HDMI to Display Port Cable also adapter.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 24, 2018)

Vyom said:


> I thought of suggesting an HDMI to DisplayPort cable. But I could only find DIsplayPort to HDMI cables.
> Is that cable not possible?


No, HDMI and Display Port use completely different technology, it would be possible by an active device, a device that decodes HDMI signal and encodes into DisplayPort. 
DVI -D had both the exact same signal as HDMI, as well as VGA, hence direct conversion to either was possible,


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 24, 2018)

shreeux said:


> If i Connect through Display Port it will show 2560x1440p resolution?
> 
> Why HDMI not show 2560x1440p resolution?
> 
> Confused stage now...!!


That is because HDMI 1.4a had the maximum limitation of 1920x1200 @ 60 hz. Basically its the maximum amount of pixels it can transmit. You cant force it to go any higher just like you cant force USB 2.0 to deliver USB 3.0 speeds


----------



## shreeux (Jun 24, 2018)

Nerevarine said:


> That is because HDMI 1.4a had the maximum limitation of 1920x1200 @ 60 hz. Basically its the maximum amount of pixels it can transmit. You cant force it to go any higher just like you cant force USB 2.0 to deliver USB 3.0 speeds



I checked with *Lenovo User Guide MANUAL .*..They specified HDMI max resolution was 2560x1440

*i.imgur.com/E6D0WtG.png


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 24, 2018)

Can you check if there are any settings in control panel to enable 2560x1440 ?
Can you try setting custom resolution in control panel ?


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 24, 2018)

Nerevarine said:


> Are u using Display Port 1.2 ?
> 
> *HDMI 1.4a has max res of Max resolution: 1920x1200.*
> use your display port to fully utilize this monitor


I was actually wrong, wikipedia actually states HDMI 1.4a supports 1440p.
Try setting custom resolution in AMD control panel
Getting anomalous information from various sources.
AMD Page states HD 6670 can power 1920x1200 via HDMI, maybe its an AMD side limitation.
You can try setting custom resolution and see if it works.


----------



## chimera201 (Jun 24, 2018)

If this is your card:
AMD Radeon™ HD 6670 Graphics

It says in the specs:

HDMI 1.4a with Stereoscopic 3D Frame Packing Format, Deep Color, xvYCC wide gamut support, and high bit-rate audio
Max resolution: 1920x1200


----------



## shreeux (Jun 24, 2018)

Nerevarine said:


> I was actually wrong, wikipedia actually states HDMI 1.4a supports 1440p.
> Try setting custom resolution in AMD control panel
> Getting anomalous information from various sources.
> AMD Page states HD 6670 can power 1920x1200 via HDMI, maybe its an AMD side limitation.
> You can try setting custom resolution and see if it works.



I tried everything...Let me know...If any...

*This is Desktop Resolution maximum shows 1080...*
*i.imgur.com/oER1p9p.png

*This AMD settings shows 1080*
*i.imgur.com/phc5EWO.png

*This was custom to 1440p...manual settings*
*i.imgur.com/ZgjmMRl.png

*After custom to 1440p...Shows Error...*
*i.imgur.com/TtRoB1n.png


----------



## shreeux (Jun 24, 2018)

chimera201 said:


> If this is your card:
> AMD Radeon™ HD 6670 Graphics
> 
> It says in the specs:
> ...




No...This correct one...XFX - United States - AMD Radeon™ HD 6670


----------



## chimera201 (Jun 24, 2018)

shreeux said:


> No...This correct one...XFX - United States - AMD Radeon™ HD 6670
> 
> View attachment 17477



That is written as max supported resolution considering all ports.


----------



## shreeux (Jun 24, 2018)

Installed GPU-Z.....Shows GPU Specs..


----------



## chimera201 (Jun 24, 2018)

You would need:
- a card with displayport and a displayport cable
OR
- a card with HDMI port that supports 1440p resolution

They kind of did some cost cutting by not giving away the displayport cable. Other monitors usually come with DP cable. DP is standard for PC monitors not HDMI.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 24, 2018)

Actually, the HDMI port in the  card is of HDMI 1.4 specification which supports 1440p, Its AMD that did cost cutting with the gpu itself, by not allowing any resolution higher than 1920x1200.
Strangely the card is capable of it via Dual Link DVI but AFAIK, there is no Dual Link DVI to HDMI adapter available.
Get a card with a Display Port, it should fix all worries.


----------



## shreeux (Jun 24, 2018)

Nerevarine said:


> Actually, the HDMI port in the  card is of HDMI 1.4 specification which supports 1440p, Its AMD that did cost cutting with the gpu itself, by not allowing any resolution higher than 1920x1200.
> Strangely the card is capable of it via Dual Link DVI but AFAIK, there is no Dual Link DVI to HDMI adapter available.
> Get a card with a Display Port, it should fix all worries.



At least this time buy GPU future proof...With DP....Mostly DP with GPU Higher end only.


----------



## shreeux (Jun 24, 2018)

chimera201 said:


> You would need:
> - a card with displayport and a displayport cable
> OR
> - a card with HDMI port that supports 1440p resolution
> ...



I thought HDMI & DP are same... That's why bought blindly... Without more dig.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 24, 2018)

No worries, DP is monitor standard, its much better and is capable of same or more stuff than HDMI is capable of. HDMI is TV standard.


----------



## shreeux (Jun 24, 2018)

Nerevarine said:


> No worries, DP is monitor standard, its much better and is capable of same or more stuff than HDMI is capable of. HDMI is TV standard.



Any GPU fit my PC under 10k....better than current GPU?


----------



## shreeux (Jul 5, 2018)

AMD GRAPHICS CARD FIREPRO W2100 2GB DDR3

This GPU...Its ok for Lenovo L27Q-10....Its for better than current GPU?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 5, 2018)

shreeux said:


> AMD GRAPHICS CARD FIREPRO W2100 2GB DDR3
> 
> This GPU...Its ok for Lenovo L27Q-10....Its for better than current GPU?


Why do you want to buy a workstation GPU instead of a 1050Ti?


----------



## shreeux (Jul 5, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Why do you want to buy a workstation GPU instead of a 1050Ti?



Oops...Not aware of workstation GPU.

How to find perfect GPU any website with filters.

As you know...Now working in 1080p only....Even though support my monitor 1440p...Due to Display Port not in my Current GPU


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 5, 2018)

shreeux said:


> Oops...Not aware of workstation GPU.
> 
> How to find perfect GPU any website with filters.
> 
> As you know...Now working in 1080p only....Even though support my monitor 1440p...Due to Display Port not in my Current GPU


Get a 1050 or 1050Ti if you want to play recent games at med settings 1080p.


----------



## shreeux (Jul 5, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Get a 1050 or 1050Ti if you want to play recent games at med settings 1080p.



They are not mentioned any resolution.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 5, 2018)

shreeux said:


> They are not mentioned any resolution.



You could've easily googled it. If you want it just for display and not gaming, even a 2GB ddr5 1030 (for 6k) can do it using display port 1.2 or HDMI 1.4 with proper cables.
GeForce GT 1030 | Specifications | GeForce
GeForce GTX 1050 Graphics Cards from NVIDIA GeForce

Do not buy a GPU haphazardly without doing proper research.


----------



## shreeux (Jul 5, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> You could've easily googled it. If you want it just for display and not gaming, even a 2GB ddr5 1030 (for 6k) can do it using display port 1.2 or HDMI 1.4 with proper cables.
> GeForce GT 1030 | Specifications | GeForce
> GeForce GTX 1050 Graphics Cards from NVIDIA GeForce
> 
> Do not buy a GPU haphazardly without doing proper research.




I like to buy future proof GPU to play moderately gaming, not for display purpose.

GTX comes with many branded...Which one to go? Confused more

What about AMD?


----------



## shreeux (Jul 5, 2018)

Before buying...Again I check with my PC config to match for GPU?

Now using 400w PSU


----------



## Minion (Jul 10, 2018)

shreeux said:


> Before buying...Again I check with my PC config to match for GPU?
> 
> Now using 400w PSU


You have done a major blunder by getting a QHD monitor without considering what GPU you have. For QHD GTX 1070 is suitable but they way expensive around 40k but a GTX 1060 will suffice for now.
Get this GRAPHICS CARD GIGABYTE GEFORCE GTX 1060 6GB OC EDITION WINDFORCE GDDR5

with this GPU you can play games in ultra quality with 40-50 FPS on your QHD monitors but in future you have to turn down quality to able to play games on your QHD monitor

For PSU get
CORSAIR SMPS TX550M - 550 WATT 80 PLUS GOLD CERTIFICATION SEMI MODULAR PSU WITH ACTIVE PFC

Please mention your whole computer configuration so we can suggest you better


----------



## shreeux (Jul 10, 2018)

Minion said:


> You have done a major blunder by getting a QHD monitor without considering what GPU you have.



Yes, Maybe...I think HDMI & DisplayPort both are giving same Output.

As per GPU, specs show it will support 2560 x 1440 resolution....AMD Radeon™ HD 6670


----------



## shreeux (Jul 10, 2018)

Minion said:


> Please mention your whole computer configuration so we can suggest you better




*Processor:-*
Name            *Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550*
Codename             Yorkfield
Specification        Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad  CPU   Q9550  @ 2.83GHz
Package (platform ID)    Socket 775 LGA (0x4)

*Mother Board:        Intel® Desktop Board DP45SG*
Northbridge                     Intel P45/P43/G45/G43 rev. A2
Southbridge                    Intel 82801JR (ICH10R) rev. 00
Graphics Interface        PCI-Express
PCI-E Link Width          x16
PCI-E Max Link Width        x16
Memory Type                 DDR3
Memory Size                  8 GBytes
Channels                         Dual, (Symmetric)
Memory Frequency        666.7 MHz (1:2)

*RAM:  DDR3 2GB x 4nos = 8GB 


 

 *



 





*Graphics Card :   AMD Radeon™ HD 6670 Core Edition - HD-667X-ZHF3 - XFX*


*HARD DRIVE:   WD Blue Hard Drive 1 TB 7200 RPM Class*

*
PSU:    iBall LPE223-400w
*i.imgur.com/b2DzZDv.jpg


CABINET:    Zebronics - SHIVAJI*




* 
*


----------



## shreeux (Dec 27, 2018)

Finally my *Graphics Card *was gone

*Graphics Card : AMD Radeon™ HD 6670 Core Edition - HD-667X-ZHF3 - XFX*

Pls suggest best one ... Need Urgent
My system config in previous post


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 27, 2018)

First change the psu,it may cause your new gfx card to go as well.
CORSAIR SMPS CX450 - 450 WATT 80 PLUS BRONZE CERTIFICATION ATX PSU WITH ACTIVE PFC

What is your budget for gfx card,do note that your processor is quite old so getting a decent card for 1080p gaming(like 1050Ti) will be a waste as it won't be fully utilized by your processor.Better get some 2nd hand gfx card on olx or some cheap card like gt710/730 if all you need is display output.

CX450 is also available at delta IT so better check it out personally by going there as you seems to be in Chennai.Your mobo is quite old but it should have same power connectors as any recent mobo so any modern psu should work fine.


----------



## shreeux (Dec 27, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> First change the psu,it may cause your new gfx card to go as well.
> CORSAIR SMPS CX450 - 450 WATT 80 PLUS BRONZE CERTIFICATION ATX PSU WITH ACTIVE PFC
> 
> What is your budget for gfx card,do note that your processor is quite old so getting a decent card for 1080p gaming(like 1050Ti) will be a waste as it won't be fully utilized by your processor.Better get some 2nd hand gfx card on olx or some cheap card like gt710/730 if all you need is display output.
> ...



Ok ...will try in Olx


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 27, 2018)

Make sure to check the card personally by running some game on it for 5-10min on seller's pc/your pc before paying money.


----------



## shreeux (Dec 27, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> Make sure to check the card personally by running some game on it for 5-10min on seller's pc/your pc before paying money.


Graphics card 1050TI G1 Series 13500 on Olx....It's worth to buy?


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 27, 2018)

No, get RX570 from primeabgb at 13.9k


----------



## shreeux (Dec 28, 2018)

Nerevarine said:


> No, get RX570 from primeabgb at 13.9k



Ok...My SMPS will support or to be upgrade?


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 28, 2018)

Change to the smps whitestar suggested, your current smps isnt good enough for any gpu. 
You may get a lower end gpu like GTX 1050 (non ti) + smps if your total budget exceeds it.
Anyway, if the purpose of buying a gpu is anything other than gaming, you will be okay with very low end cards like GT 1030, 710 etc.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 28, 2018)

Like I said earlier,any decent modern card will not be able to be fully utilized by your old processor.Even if you buy RX570 it will perform at best somewhere ~50-60%  of its capacity but it will still be much faster than your 6670.Only point in going for RX570 now is if you are planning on getting a new system within 5-6 months else save your money & go for some cheap card & buy a good gfx card only with your new system.


----------



## Samarth 619 (Jan 1, 2019)

1080p is about 2 megapixels, 2K is about 5 Megapixels and 4K is about 8 Megapixels (million pixels).
Pixels are small unique dots, which make an image/ display. The more pixels you have, the better detail you will see (not quality, detail)...
However, more megapixels means more workload for the GPU, so you get lesser frames per second (fps) in gaming...

I don't understand how forum members recommended you 2K display on this GPU. Just for display/light multimedia its perfectly ok, but you specifically said "Games, movies".
Where does one get loads of 2K movies? Did you specifically mention you use Netflix or so? And even Far Cry 3 Blood Dragon (6-8 year old game) won't run on your setup satisfactorily. Then what gaming you plan, GTA Vice City? 

To be honest, the kind of medium needs you have, there's no need for a 1440p monitor.. I myself am an avid online gamer who games on 1080p (the GPU is Nvidia GTX 1060 6G).

Most content we see is just 720p or 1080p, including ripped movies. For a GPU, Games run slower on higher resolutions like 2K, and as time progresses, newer games will stop running satisfactorily.
Ask yourself do you have enough 2K or 4K content or access to it? (In one of your posts, you said you're confused about what these terms are).

My sincere money saving advice would be that you sell this monitor off, if you get about 18-20k. Then get a good 1080p one... And get either RX570 or GTX1050Ti with Corsair 450W PSU. That will ensure good future proofing & you'll save some good money too...
Upgrade CPU if its a bottleneck, a latest low end Core i3 is enough. (but not if you're running Windows 7, 8.1 and you need updates. Google about it..)

Alternatively, if you want to keep the 2K setup, go for at least a GTX 1050Ti or RX570, nothing below it. Even that will somehow give sufficient fps (I consider 60fps as a basic standard for competitive gaming & 45-50 fps for casual gaming, & most displays are 60Hz)...

Don't worry, A reasonable portion of the world is still on 768p (1366x768) and even 1080p won't get obsolete anytime soon...


----------



## shreeux (Jan 1, 2019)

Samarth 619 said:


> 1080p is about 2 megapixels, 2K is about 5 Megapixels and 4K is about 8 Megapixels (million pixels).
> Pixels are small unique dots, which make an image/ display. The more pixels you have, the better detail you will see (not quality, detail)...
> However, more megapixels means more workload for the GPU, so you get lesser frames per second (fps) in gaming...
> 
> ...



Thanks for your suggestions and spending your valuable time.

After my existing Monitor HP Pavilion 23CW was gone.

I decided to buy slightly... increase size of the Monitor as well as Display resolution with my existing setup.

At that time check with 32 inch Monitor... Completely uncomfortable for me due less space and distance. So my mind fixed to 27 inch Monitor.

Later come to Display resolution. At that Time  4K Monitor are more expensive also my setup not compatible. So instead of 1080...I choosed 2K. But unfortunately or missed my GPU config by me. It will support 2K in DVI (2560x1440) and  HDMI (1920x1200).

Since then I using as a Monitor in 1920x1200 @ 60 hz only.

Now GPU also gone. 

As of now reading various thread,forum,sites and our digit members recommend about GPU.

Now in my choice is RX570 along with RMX 750W PSU. Later will upgrade CPU, Mother Board and RAM.

Or

Buy any used GPU as of now, later will upgrade completely.

As of now more Latest version of GPU in OLX.
Some of them create panic don't buy because of they used in Mining 50% of life already gone. I don't know about Mining.

One of OLX member ready to give
"Gigabyte AORUS Radeon RX 570 4GB" in sealed box with warranty. Now more panic and confused go for second hand one instead of buying new one.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 1, 2019)

You need to ask yourself, if gaming is a requirement. If so, then go for a higher end GPU and make up your mind to upgrade sometime in the future. If not, then go for a lower end GPU that is capable of outputting displayport 1.4b


----------



## shreeux (Jan 1, 2019)

Nerevarine said:


> You need to ask yourself, if gaming is a requirement. If so, then go for a higher end GPU and make up your mind to upgrade sometime in the future. If not, then go for a lower end GPU that is capable of outputting displayport 1.4b



Yeah... Can't update higher end GPU only....It's all components correlated.

As I said above thinking of GPU and PSU. Later will update remaining.

If any suggestions welcome about my choice or idea.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 1, 2019)

RMX750 psu is overkill for you.Any good 550W psu is more than enough for a typical system with nvidia 1060/equivalent card.For better future upgrades you can go with TX650M/similar good quality psu but above 650w psu is only for those who plan on doing some serious overclocking of 6/8core processors with a 1080Ti/equivalent card.


----------



## shreeux (Jan 1, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> RMX750 psu is overkill for you.Any good 550W psu is more than enough for a typical system with nvidia 1060/equivalent card.For better future upgrades you can go with TX650M/similar good quality psu but above 650w psu is only for those who plan on doing some serious overclocking of 6/8core processors with a 1080Ti/equivalent card.



Ok ...TX and RM series warranty difference is 7 and 10 years respectively. Also RM price 2.5K higher.

So I prefer higher warranty for safety and future proof also any add on further.

If I use RM750 it may cause any affect any other component in setup due to over Watts?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 1, 2019)

RMX is better quality indeed than TXM,I just thought to let you know in case you are cutting down on money to buy some other pc component to buy this psu.If you have the budget then of course it is a good option & psu wattage has no effect on other components if psu power is more than what system can draw.It is an issue only if psu has lower capacity than system power load.


----------



## Flash (Jan 3, 2019)

So, monitors less than 32" fall under 18% GST right?
Still some e-sites are showing the older prices based on 28% GST.


----------



## shreeux (Jan 3, 2019)

Flash said:


> So, monitors less than 32" fall under 18% GST right?
> Still some e-sites are showing the older prices based on 28% GST.



Yeah....Until few months or to clear old stocks.


----------



## Flash (Jan 3, 2019)

shreeux said:


> Yeah....Until few months or to clear old stocks.


But new GST rates are effective since yesterday. 
If they sell monitors still at old GST rate, isn't that a scam?


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 3, 2019)

Flash said:


> But new GST rates are effective since yesterday.
> If they sell monitors still at old GST rate, isn't that a scam?



For it to be not a scam, shouldnt the converse also be true ?
(I.e. monitors purchased at 18% GST before ruling, to be sold at 18% instead of higher after ruling). But Im guessing most shops wont follow this ?

Can anyone enlighten ?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 3, 2019)

GST goes to govt in any case so whatever extra money customer pay will end up in govt pocket only hence no hurry on sellers part.

GST rules are quite complex but I am guessing that extra "10%" will be adjusted against any tax liability of sellers towards govt as they must have got their stock at a higher cost when GST was higher.


----------



## Flash (Jan 3, 2019)

Usually most of them do like this, afaik atleast in hotels.

*Base price of a product (assume 78/-) + 28% of GST (22/-), so total is 100/-.*
After if GST is changed, they increase the base price of the product like 
*Base price of a product (85/-) + 18% of GST (15/-), still totals to 100/-.*


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 3, 2019)

Flash said:


> Usually most of them do like this, afaik atleast in hotels.
> 
> *Base price of a product (assume 78/-) + 28% of GST (22/-), so total is 100/-.*
> After if GST is changed, they increase the base price of the product like
> *Base price of a product (85/-) + 18% of GST (15/-), still totals to 100/-.*


I have observed this with Subway and a bunch of other restaurants. Also, restaurants charged AC GST charge when they are situated outside in the open. It's ridiculous when I showed the manager of  that restaurant the bill of an adjacent restaurant, and he said.. "Sorry saar, these are the rules saar"


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 3, 2019)

That is because govt in its infinite wisdom decided to withdraw ITC benefits for Restaurants. Because of this they have to "adjust their bills" to still remain profitable.

P.S. as for that AC GST,my guess is that they are claiming it for their offices/non-restaurant locations on leased/rented property.


----------



## shreeux (Jan 14, 2019)

shreeux said:


> Finally my *Graphics Card *was gone
> 
> *Graphics Card : AMD Radeon™ HD 6670 Core Edition - HD-667X-ZHF3 - XFX*
> 
> ...



As of now bought ZOTAC GeForce GT 210 1GB @ 500 in OLX.

Will Plan to replace the whole CPU later.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 14, 2019)

Did you test it before buying ??? People sell dead GPUs in OLX All the time


----------



## shreeux (Jan 14, 2019)

Nerevarine said:


> Did you test it before buying ??? People sell dead GPUs in OLX All the time



Yes, Now using past 3 days no problem till now.,


----------



## shreeux (Jan 15, 2019)

Thanks to All Members for Supporting to Chose right Product.

@ Moderator

Pls, Close this Thread.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 15, 2019)

Alright.


----------

